# Boo Memphis! (A Draft Pick Awareness Thread)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Post here and we'll keep an eye on how our pick is doing. 

http://www.nbadraft.net is a good resource in that it lists the entire nba in the inverse order of the standings.

Right now our pick is better than theirs 

Portland @ 19, Memphis @ 20.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I like the idea of Portland getting the 19th and 20th picks of the draft. With some good scouting and a little luck, we could land two players who would help us for the next 10 to 15 years.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Being from Vancouver I would love to see another move by the Grizz that would end up blowing up in their face... so best of luck in your quest for a lottery pick :devil:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Bump

NBADraft.net will be updated on the 29th of Dec...

we are currently at 13th and 20th

13th projected pick a 7'-1" Russian that is compared to a Mike Dunleavy Jr with more athleticism and is quicker...

Maybe our future SF with size and youth???


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Let me add to the thread:

*Lose, Memphis, lose!*

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, Bonzi seemed to have had a nice game tonight against the Mavericks.

30 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 2 steals and only 2 turnovers (although he was 0-5 from behind the arc).

And.....Memphis loses!


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Bonzi seems to like playing against the Mavs. Sort of like how seemingly every team around the league is littered with players who's career bests have come at our expense.

Dan


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> Bonzi seems to like playing against the Mavs. Sort of like how seemingly every team around the league is littered with players who's career bests have come at our expense.


Thats mostly just true for point guards  

STOMP


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Moreso for point guards of late, but I'm sure we could come up with a lengthy list for all positions if we put our heads to it...

Dan


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Let me add to the thread:
> 
> *Lose, Memphis, lose!*
> ...


I would like to also add to this thread..........Ditto! :yes:


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Yay!! Memphis on a losing streak! Keep it rolling baby!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I haven't been watching the last few Griz games, but from the box scores I've noticed their recent loses have come with Jason Williams (an All-Time least favorite player of mine) being inserted back into the starting lineup. While Jason was out with back and shoulder injuries, I thought Earl Watson was doing a solid job defending and distributing to their shooters, but certainly Hubie knows whats best for his club's quest for the lottery  

STOMP


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

no starter for memphis played more then 20 mins other then lorenzin wright... the bench played more then the starters.... not a good sign is it when 4/5 starters are in the doghouse w. Brown


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> no starter for memphis played more then 20 mins other then lorenzin wright... the bench played more then the starters.... not a good sign is it when 4/5 starters are in the doghouse w. Brown


The Grizzlies really got a huge boost out of their bench (Watson and Wells) and they made a run in the 2nd and 4th quarters, so the starters didn't get many minutes.

It's funny because the Grizz have stated at numerous times that they are committed to playing 10 players this year, rather than 8, to increase the trade value of their guys... letting them move two or three of them for a more valuable single player. While that's an interesting approach, it remains to be seen whether it will actually work. 

The good news for Portland is, though, that this juggling might hurt the Grizzlies' chances on a game-to-game basis and that means a better pick for the Blazers in the summer!

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Memphis lost again tonight 94-86.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Memphis lost again tonight 94-86.


Huzzah!

Bonzi looked pretty good for them again, in spite of being guarded by Artest a lot, but Miller's (1-9), Battier's (1-8) and Posey's (1-6) shooting killed them 

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Is it bad for us to wish the Memphis team such bad luck?  

I wonder if the rumor of Wallace to Detroit went down if Portland would surpass Memphis for a lottery pick. Could you imagine if we got the third and fourth pick! Is the draft going to be that deep this summer?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Okafur might still be around as late as #5...

Dan


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Emeka Okafor would be an awesome pick!

It's so early, who knows who will opt for the nba draft, or who'll drop out (ie Podkolzine last year)


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Memphis lost tonight to the Sonics 105-99! 

Bonzi - DNP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Memphis lost tonight to the Sonics 105-99!
> 
> Bonzi - DNP


He was out with a concussion. He took a nasty bump on the head last night when he took a charge.

Guess Memphis's struggles aren't entirely Wells's fault, huh?

Lose, Memphis, lose!

Ed O.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> He was out with a concussion. He took a nasty bump on the head last night when he took a charge.
> ...


Quite the contrary. Bonzi would have won us tonight's game, since no one on our second unit could put the ball in the hole.'

And quit rooting for our losses. Doodoo heads...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> He was out with a concussion.


Would that be the same as blacking out? 

Dan


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary. Bonzi would have won us tonight's game, since no one on our second unit could put the ball in the hole.'
> ...


With his typical 5-15 shooting night? 

Or the 5 turnovers?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Is it bad for us to wish the Memphis team such bad luck?
> 
> I wonder if the rumor of Wallace to Detroit went down if Portland would surpass Memphis for a lottery pick. Could you imagine if we got the third and fourth pick! Is the draft going to be that deep this summer?


Don't the Bobcats get the 4th pick?

-Petey


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> With his typical 5-15 shooting night?
> 
> Or the 5 turnovers?


Are you talking about Wells?

He's had three bad shooting games as a Grizzlie (1-8 in 19 minutes at Miami, 4-12 in a win against the Kings and 6-20 in a loss against the Knicks).

He's only had two games where he's had 5+ turnovers for the Grizzlies.

I would say that 5-15 with 5 TOs is far, far from typical both in that he's never had one with Memphis and in that he's shooting just over 44% from the field (and just under 37% from the 3 point arc) with fewer than 3 TOs a game.

Maybe you haven't been watching Wells since he's been with the Grizzlies, or maybe you're still angry at him and you're letting it color your judgment, but Bonzi has been pretty darn good for Memphis so far.

Ed O.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Bonzi may be playing relatively well for the Grizz so far this year, but the fact of the matter is that their record is much worse since they acquired him.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*The thing I have noticed*

If you look at the box scores, one thing comes across, and its the same old thing. If Bonzi does not jack up a bunch of threes, he shoots ok. If he does, unless he is having one of those "dallas" games, its bad. So far he has not done that a lot in Memphis. My guess why? Hubie Brown. He is a superior coach. Otherwise, he is still the same old Bonzi. Its still too early to judge how he will do in Memphis. He is still trying to crack the starting lineup and trying hard. He always had streaks of good games in the past, so a few games here and there is hard to make judgement upon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> With his typical 5-15 shooting night?
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of his 14 points in 25 minutes on 44% shooting averages per game since the Person trade.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Bonzi may be playing relatively well for the Grizz so far this year, but the fact of the matter is that their record is much worse since they acquired him.


The reason for our recent failures lies squarely on the shoulders of Mike Miller, who can't throw anything in the ocean and, frankly, doesn't want to try to either.

In many of our losses, Bonzi and Pau have been the only ones coming to play. Miller, Posey, and Battier have practically been in the locker room for the past week.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

NBA Draft.net shows Portland at 13 and Memphis at 15 as of right now, but what it does not factor is Top 8 teams per conference. Right now Memphis is 10th in the West and Portland is 11th.

I will give you accurate rankings in a little bit.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> NBA Draft.net shows Portland at 13 and Memphis at 15 as of right now, but what it does not factor is Top 8 teams per conference. Right now Memphis is 10th in the West and Portland is 11th.
> 
> I will give you accurate rankings in a little bit.


I'm pretty sure that if the season ended today, and the lottery went by the numbers, then we'd be 13th. Milwaukee and Philly would jump ahead of us (and a lot of other people...) by virtue of being in the East.

Hope that saved some time on your part.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The reason for our recent failures lies squarely on the shoulders of Mike Miller, who can't throw anything in the ocean and, frankly, doesn't want to try to either.
> 
> In many of our losses, Bonzi and Pau have been the only ones coming to play. Miller, Posey, and Battier have practically been in the locker room for the past week.


We will take Mille and Battier off your hands


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Here is what the draft order would be as of today, assuming no lottery.

1_Orlando
2_Atlanta
3_Washington
4 Charlotte
5_Chicago
6_Cleveland
7_Phoenix
8_Miami
9_New York
10_L.A. Clippers
11_Memphis
12_Golden State
13_Seattle
14_Portland


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow!! Ignoring Charlotte, 7 of the bottom 8 teams are in the east. The top 5 lottery teams are west teams. If Phoenix were up .05 in win percentage then they would be abopve New York and Miami and then the Bottom 8 would be EC and the Top 8 (non-playoff) would be WC teams. I think this is a pretty telling evidence of the power of the conferences.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So was Memphis loosing games part of the Bonzi Wells trade? How many have they lost in a row now? I have never had so much fun rooting against a team to lose. It's kind of unsportsman, but I think that Memphis fans understand.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> So was Memphis loosing games part of the Bonzi Wells trade? How many have they lost in a row now? I have never had so much fun rooting against a team to lose. It's kind of unsportsman, but I think that Memphis fans understand.


Memphis is on a 7 game losing streak, they are also 0-7 their last 7 road games.

In their defense, they have played a tough schedule. 

@ NO
@ DEN
@ SAC
vs. NY
@ DAL
@ IND
vs. SEA

:dead:

They have got some easier games coming up though, Orlando and Chicago.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Here is what the draft order would be as of today, assuming no lottery.
> 
> 1_Orlando
> ...


if it stayed like this..which i doubt..could we send the 2 pics to one of the top 5 and get a good player..(like a center)..lol...any idea who is in the 2004 draft that are worth taking at the 11 and 14th pick or sending them to a top 5 team...any one know the top 10 in postions pg-sg-pf-sf-c that could be future blazers?...anyone?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blazerfan4life</b>!
> 
> if it stayed like this..which i doubt..could we send the 2 pics to one of the top 5 and get a good player..(like a center)..lol...any idea who is in the 2004 draft that are worth taking at the 11 and 14th pick or sending them to a top 5 team...any one know the top 10 in postions pg-sg-pf-sf-c that could be future blazers?...anyone?


I think that NBAdraft.net is the best place to keep up-to-date on draft prospects, and in the top 15 they currently have SEVEN Ints (Chiaerev has played as a prepster in Canada)... Podkolzine and Splitter have been on the radar for a while, but players like Perovic and Bedrins are just so YOUNG that it's tough to know what the lottery, and especially the late lottery, is going to look like this summer.

Personally, I think we should simply take the best available player at our spot(s), irrespective of position. The only time I MIGHT deviate from that is if it's choosing between a stud PF and a slightly lower rated PG or C... hopefully ZR is going to be at the 4 spot a long time.

Getting a potentially very good or even great SG or SF, though, would be worth it rather than rolling the dice on an uncertain C or PG.

Ed O.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

The number of truly good centers who have come out of the draft in the past 15 years can probably be counted on one hand. When it comes to centers, there has to be at least a 90% chance of drafting a bust. I would guess those numbers will only climb as unknown 18 year old foreigners pop up on the radar each year. NBA scouts are always tantalized by size...

Can anyone say Darko? Steve Jones' comment, attributed to Larry Brown, at the end of the Detroit game was interesting. Brown apparently said that Darko's skills are great, but he has no idea how to play the game. That's a major risk right there, but we were so swept away by the scouting reports that few blinked when he was taken #2. He may yet prove to be worth the pick, but it sounds like it'll take quite a while before we know one way or the other. I predict we'll see a lot of that from here on out.

Much better to draft known commodities who can actually play the game. SG's and SF's are supposedly a dime a dozen, yet there's a dearth of above average ones on this squad. Get a good one in the draft and a lot of our problems are gone. With the other pick, a solid PG can maybe be attained. Look to free agency or trades for a center, just don't do it through the draft. Waste of a pick.

Dan


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Our most important pick would be a point guard, we gotta get Damon out of here ASAP, he is single handedly ruining this team and has been since he got to Portland.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

GO.............Jazz? Thought I would never say that!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> GO.............Jazz? Thought I would never say that!


Go Jazz, indeed. Bonzi's had an excellent offensive 2nd quarter, though (12 points, a couple of assists).

Ed O.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Go Jazz, indeed. Bonzi's had an excellent offensive 2nd quarter, though (12 points, a couple of assists).
> ...


Finished with 21 on 8-16 shooting, 6 assists (a few on some good alley-oops to Swift), and 3 steals.

He was the Grizz's Player of the Game tonight.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Finished with 21 on 8-16 shooting, 6 assists (a few on some good alley-oops to Swift), and 3 steals.
> ...


Will you come back and update us on his performance every time he goes 5-13 with 5 turnovers?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Will you come back and update us on his performance every time he goes 5-13 with 5 turnovers?


I'll do it as long as you enlighten everyone when he has a more-frequent good game.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> I'll do it as long as you enlighten everyone when he has a more-frequent good game.


Hehe. The thing is, Bonzi only had one "5-13, 5 TO" performances for Memphis... it was a bit worse than that (6-20, 5 TO), but it's far from common or frequent.

The fact of the matter is that a lot of people in Portland and on this board don't like Bonzi and can't remember beyond the final 13 games of his career with Portland.

For those of you who didn't watch Memphis tonight: Bonzi was not only the player of the game... he was the best player on the court and he made the difference in the game. Before he came in, Utah controlled things and in the second quarter and again later in the game he just changed things.

He DID get 4 offensive fouls and a T (although the Jazz missed the FT), which makes his line look a bit ugly, but he's quickly becoming a key player for the Grizzlies and quite possibly could be their best player by the end of the year.

Hopefully it'll be on a lottery team, but I dunno...

Ed O.


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that NBAdraft.net is the best place


Thanks Ed O...they say you are pretty smart..:laugh: 

here is another question for the group...2 high draft picks (ours and Griz) or going to the playoffs..cause right now it looks like the only 2 teams from the pacific are :upset: LAKERS and :upset: KINGS.....and we are not helping by losing to teams we can beat...:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Grizz won against the Magic today, 112 - 103.

Bonzi: 16 pts (8-18 FG), 4 rebs, 2 asts.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Grizz won against the Magic today, 112 - 103.
> 
> Bonzi: 16 pts (8-18 FG), 4 rebs, 2 asts.



Boo!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Sonics beat the Grizzlies tonight in Seattle.

Bonzi was like 1-9 from the field with only 6 points in 21 minutes.

I don't know whether that's better or worse than Person's contributions tonight, but it's GOOD news for Portland.

Lose, Memphis, lose!



Ed O.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Bonzi was like 1-9 from the field with only 6 minutes in 21 minutes.


Gee, that _is_ pretty bad. Wonder what he was doing for the other 15 minutes.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Memphis lost again tonight...another stellar performace by Bonzi..something like 9 points on 1-9 shooting..keep up the good work Bonzi...we can not trade thier pick..IT WILL BE LOTTERY.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> another stellar performace by Bonzi..something like 9 points on 1-9 shooting..


It's pretty ignorant to make it sound like Bonzi's had a series of bad games with Memphis.

It's actually about as accurate as saying ZR had another crappy game tonight.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Sonics beat the Grizzlies tonight in Seattle.
> 
> Bonzi was like 1-9 from the field with only 6 points in 21 minutes.
> ...


boy, it's a good thing the Grizzlies have Bonzi, because unlike the Blazers (who don't have bonzi) they won't blow a lead against the Sonics...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> It's pretty ignorant to make it sound like Bonzi's had a series of bad games with Memphis.
> ...


ZBo > Bonzi..........


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> boy, it's a good thing the Grizzlies have Bonzi, because unlike the Blazers (who don't have bonzi) they won't blow a lead against the Sonics...


Your logic is terrible here, Hap.

If a car costs $100 and you have $102 and I have $75, and then you give me $10 and I give you $1, neither of us can buy the car.

That does NOT mean that that $10 (or, rather the $9 difference between what you gave up and what you received) is not the difference between you buying the car or not.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> ZBo > Bonzi..........


Even if true, what does that have to do with what we were talking about?

Ed O.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Will you come back and update us on his performance every time he goes 5-13 with 5 turnovers?


Aren't you the guy that kept arguing that he was underrated and better than Finley?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Your logic is terrible here, Hap.


thats because I'm mocking you Ed.


> If a car costs $100 and you have $102 and I have $75, and then you give me $10 and I give you $1, neither of us can buy the car.


so this means you'll never say "well, if we had Bonzi (100) we can beat team X (102)?

good. cause that was getting old.


> That does NOT mean that that $10 (or, rather the $9 difference between what you gave up and what you received) is not the difference between you buying the car or not.
> 
> Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> thats because I'm mocking you Ed.


Well, mockery is a bit more effective when it actually makes some sense. Otherwise it's just inane noise.



> so this means you'll never say "well, if we had Bonzi (100) we can beat team X (102)?


What? Is that more nonsensical "mocking"? You lost me. 

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> ... Otherwise it's just inane noise.... Ed O.


So to ask the age old question....
If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around... does it really make a noise?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone know how Bonzi's knee is doing?

I heard he left in the 1st qtr last night... I hope its not serious...

if it is.. it may hurt Memphis a bit


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Memphis went Jacko on the Mavericks today, they've fed them wine and are now up 20 on them.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

this thread needs to be locked for karma purposes.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

lol...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd like to point out also that we don't have to take this years pick, although I think they will only get better.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I'd like to point out also that we don't have to take this years pick, although I think they will only get better.


Really? I hadn't read that it was an option to take the pick. I knew it was conditional, but I thought it was only conditional upon the pick falling outside of the top 3.

Can you give a link or some other source for this option aspect? Thanks!

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

This is all NBAdraft.net says

Portland receives Memphis' 2004 (conditional) first-round pick (Bonzi Wells trade 120303)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know where to find a link, but I'm like 99% sure when the trade was anounced they said it was top 3 protected this year, only the first pick next year, and unconditional in the third and final year. I'll try and find a link though, then I'll try and figure out how to paste it


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I don't know where to find a link, but I'm like 99% sure when the trade was anounced they said it was top 3 protected this year, only the first pick next year, and unconditional in the third and final year. I'll try and find a link though, then I'll try and figure out how to paste it


That's ok you don't need to. 

It is portlands pick this season then, there is no way it can be top 3.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If the pick is one of the draft’s top three selections, Portland would receive Memphis’ first round pick in the 2005 NBA Draft unless the Grizzlies have the first pick overall. In that case, the Blazers would get the Grizzlies top pick in the 2006 draft with no restrictions. 

That's from nba.com. So it appears I was incorrect. We have to take the pick darn it.


----------

